# New Baby on the Way



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

My roadster is on its way! 
I bought this 1968 Datsun 2000 on ebay. It was located in Seattle. Just today I got word that it is in transport on its way to me. 
The ebay ad is still up and has a bunch of pics, if anyone has interest.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice! good find...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

your the luckiest bast... ever  ... those are really gorgieous looked after car in the datsun community. Please keep it stock  lol


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I plan to keep it as stock as possible in the restoration. Many of the original parts are no longer available, but there is a good stock of old new and used parts out in California as well as very faithful replica parts, from what I've seen on the web. The PO had the engine re-built, so I need to see what exactly that entailed. From the twenty or so pictures I've seen, the body is in tremendous shape. 
I'm thrilled. Everyone I've heard from says these cars are incredibly fun to drive. 

Here's the ebay listing with a ton of pictures: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4537739899


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats a very good find. I just bought a nice 70 PL521 truck from original owner. These old datsun are great


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Those aren't stock wheels and the Roadster never came with a hardtop, but it looks nice from the photo.

It's certainly ugly but it sure made the MGB look like the ancient agricultural implement it was. I had an early '67 1600.


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

It's awesome!

Could you guide me to the URL on eBay so I can see more pictures of it?


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Ebay URL is a couple of posts above. 
I also noticed the wheels weren't stock--I'm thinking Panasport FS14s. 
I'm going to restore it and make it look good while keeping it as original as possible, but it will never be showroom stock original--and I'm okay with that.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Conner said:


> I'm going to restore it and make it look good while keeping it as original as possible, but it will never be showroom stock original--and I'm okay with that.


I understand. I could never buy another SE-R and keep it original. Same should I buy another Roadster. Have fun, the car handles pretty good.


----------

